# R viewfinder question



## Bennymiata (Sep 19, 2019)

I am about to get myself an R and the 28-80 lens as well as the control ring adaptor.
As Brian at TDP says, it's worth to buy the body just to get the lens.

I do events and I currently have a 5D3 (primary camera), 70D (backup and HD video) as well as an M5 for fun. My brother-in-law's old 60D has bitten the dust and I'm giving him my 70D.

I've played with R's in store, and I have to say that I hate the EVF. Just like my M5, the colours are grossly oversaturated and the brightness is too high and the contrast is terrible, IMHO.
When I use the M5, I use the EVF just to frame the shot and check on exposure but I find it useless to really see what the finished photos look like.
Is it possible to do any adjustments to the EVF on the R? If not, then it could only ever be a backup camera for me as I know my left eye would be in a very sorry state if I did a 16 hour wedding with it up to my eye.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> I am about to get myself an R and the 28-80 lens as well as the control ring adaptor.
> As Brian at TDP says, it's worth to buy the body just to get the lens.
> 
> I do events and I currently have a 5D3 (primary camera), 70D (backup and HD video) as well as an M5 for fun. My brother-in-law's old 60D has bitten the dust and I'm giving him my 70D.
> ...


Absolutely, you can change both brightness and with a tweaked picture style you can have both less contrast or color and change the tone of the color. You can also change the overall warmth of the EVF appearance.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 19, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Absolutely, you can change both brightness and with a tweaked picture style you can have both less contrast or color and change the tone of the color. You can also change the overall warmth of the EVF appearance.



Note that picture styles will affect JPEG and movie output and if you use DPP it will automatically apply it to RAW exports as well. In DPP it's easy to turn off, but it is an extra step.
For RAW + lightroom, capture one, etc, no extra steps are needed.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 19, 2019)

I have been using the histogram in the EVF--set to small. It helps a lot in tricky lighting, and it is not too distracting.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks guys. That helps a lot.
I mainly shoot raw and process in Lightroom, so no bother.
I find with my M5 that the photos come out very nice even though the view through the evf looks terrible.
It took a bit of getting used to trust it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm seeing that in very bright daylight, I need a brighter viewfinder, but that throws me off when I'm indoors with available light. So adjusting for conditions seems to be part of the procedure with this EVF. At least with the histogram on, if I don't have time to adjust the EVF display, I have an exposure guide to reassure me. 

But it is a bit disconcerting to see it look wrong in the EVF, then show as a correct exposure on the back display. Better than the other way around!!!


----------



## Jethro (Sep 23, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> I have been using the histogram in the EVF--set to small. It helps a lot in tricky lighting, and it is not too distracting.


I find the EVF histogram very helpful, especially in 'harsh' lighting conditions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2019)

I found that changing the picture style did help the EVF, and, since I use Lightroom, I set the default style I want to be applied on import.


----------



## Joepatbob (Oct 17, 2019)

I wish I could disable simulation and keep the histogram


----------

